# استكشاف الذهب الخام



## ابو الزبير (6 مارس 2006)

أريد ان استكشف الذهب الخام في أفريقيا فهل من مساعدة أخوتي ؟ 
ما هو أفضل جهاز للكشف عم الذهب الخام ؟ وكم يتراوح سعره ؟ 
أنا في أفريقيا الأن و*****ي 
issay50***********


----------



## ابو الزبير (23 مارس 2006)

وين الناس وين الأخوان ؟ لا حس ولا خبر 
أرجو المساعدة منكم أخوتي الكرام 
محتار في الأجهزة المتوفرة 
وما هو ر أيكم في الموقع التالي /
http://www.knouzm.net/index.php?module=Website&action=Text&content=1106149700031-2448


أو 
www.knouzm.com


----------



## whabboush (14 أبريل 2006)

*مرحبا*

انا مهتم جدا بهذه الأمور ...لكني لا املك جهاز معين .. لقد رأيت الموقع والجهاز الذي جذبني هو km 500 ..لأنه رائع ولا يكشف الا الذهب فقط ...يعني يتلاشا المعادن ولا يكشف الا معدن الذهب ... 

انا طبعا من هواة الكشف عن الذهب ..فاذا انتا مهتم بهذه الأمور وكذلك فك الرموز والعلامات الموجوده على الصخور التي تدل على وجود كنز معين ..ارجو مراسلتي على هذا العنوان ... 

whabboush************* 

وشكرا ..


----------



## whabboush (14 أبريل 2006)

هذا ***** ...... 

whabboush # H O T M A I L . C O M


----------



## lahoop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

زور هذا المنتدى بعد التطوير ويفيدونك اكثر مني
http://www.qudamaa.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=6 الان مغلق


----------



## شركة فيوتشر (19 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة فى شركة خاصة فى مجال الاستكشاف فى جمهورية مصر العربية وبتبيع كمان الاجهزةالى انتو عوزنها وكمان بتستكشف فى اى مكان فى الوطن العربى وافريقيا والشرق الاوسط وهذا عن تجربة 100%
ممكن ترسلنى وانا اديك الاعلان [email protected]


----------



## شركة فيوتشر (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بشرى سارة لفترة محدوة وبمناسبة العام الجديد نقدمم لكم احدث اجهزة الكشف عن ابار المياة والمعادن(ذهب ونحاس و فاضة و ماس و الكروم ) بخم يصل الى25% وهذا العرض سارى الى 30/01/2011 وكل عام وانتم بخير
تليفون رقم :0147793666
البريد الالكترونى : [email protected]​


----------



## lahoop (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الفيوتشر 
فضلا لا امرا قلي ماهي الاجهزه المستخدمة في شركتكم وحبذا روابط لهذة الاجهزه لكي اكون انا وفريقي على اطلاع لكي يتسنى لنا النقاش معك حوال هذا الموضوع شكرا لك


----------



## lahoop (20 ديسمبر 2010)

lahoop قال:


> زور هذا المنتدى بعد التطوير ويفيدونك اكثر مني
> http://www.qudamaa.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=6 الان مغلق


 
اخواني المنتدى شغال عال العال .الرجو التفاعل


----------



## شركة فيوتشر (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن نتعامل مع بعضنا البعض من خلال زيرتكم الى مقر شركتنا ولكم منا جزيل الحب وفائق الاحترام


----------



## lahoop (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شركة فيوتشر قال:


> ممكن نتعامل مع بعضنا البعض من خلال زيرتكم الى مقر شركتنا ولكم منا جزيل الحب وفائق الاحترام


 
طيب اين الشركة او رابطها؟


----------



## marketingsales (27 مايو 2011)

*الكشف والتنقيب عن المعادن*



​


----------

